# drinking water bothers me



## 18659 (May 16, 2005)

does anyone notice when they drink water, does it bother them. it makes me feel kinda sickly.....anyone with this experience ??


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

If I drink it too cold it bothers me and if I am having a really bad day, it gives me more cramps than normal. However if I am having a lot of pain, sometimes it will help, seems to move the pain along and allows me to pass some gas. Try drinking it at room temperature or even sipping hot (boiled) water. My Grandmother swore by this instead of coffed. Also, sip your water, don't drink too fast. (







same goes for alcohol)


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah it bothers me to the point that I need to throw-up. Now I know that sounds silly, but I've always complained about my body not digesting water. When I was younger, if I would get up in the middle of the night to have a drink of water, the water would just slosh around in my stomach, for no reason. Now I hardly drink water but the last time I did, I needed a sonagram done and had to keep my bladder full, but I guess I drank too much and I threw up all over the doctor's office. They never heard of such a thing and they admitted me to the hospital to check for a blockage. Nothing was wrong with me, I just can't drink water.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

There is a rare illness that my aunt almost died from last year. She was in a coma for a month because she consumed too much water. The water flushed out all her "vitamins" and electrolytes (sp). Overtime this caused her to have no water in her brain. Her body used up the water in the brain because her body needed the nutrients. It's a very rare thing to happen but the doctor told my aunt that she needed to drink water only in small amounts because her body is regjecting it. Very odd.


----------



## 23537 (Mar 30, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by cvoorhees:does anyone notice when they drink water, does it bother them. it makes me feel kinda sickly.....anyone with this experience ??


How much water are you talking about 6 oz, 8 oz, more, less? I only drink water room temperature and coffee, only on a full stomach. I do notice that when I drink water on an empty stomach first thing in the morning (any amount) it makes me feel sick to my stomach.I'm an avid exerciser and would like to drink 64 or more ounces a day but I have to actually work my way up to that, right now I'm at about 30 oz. a day. If I force myself to consume a lot more than that during the day I will be sick that night or the next morning. If I guzzle water I will become extremely ill but that is because of another condition I have.Is it only water that bothers you?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i drink water but not as much as i should the water here is lovely so i dont have the prob with it tasting yukky.When i lived in london years ago the water was awful theres so much #### in it.


----------



## 17185 (Apr 3, 2005)

I have water issues too. Too much water makes me ill especially when its cold. The room temp thing like y'all are saying and the small sips, work for me too. I was going through a period where all i could hold down was bland starches and my appetite dwindled untill i could not even keep down water. I was barfing it up almost as fast as i put it in. Then i took up smoking cuase i couldn't eat and then that made me tired so i had to stop that and a week later i could eat again but craving leafy greens which i'm scared to eat.... Anyway, through all this, i have found that a half cup of coffee mixed with soymilk at room temp.helps wake it all up faster so i can drink water, even have a small chugalug. But i don't have the courage to actually do this everyday. I do when i'm superbly gassy and can't pass it and it makes the gas and everything else shoot out so i dont drink more than that and i gotta have an our before life commences.


----------



## 23110 (May 16, 2005)

I had the same problems with water too untill one day I was at a friend's house and they had gotten a purifyer. I was able to drink theirs so I went out and got a PUR purifyier that goes on your faucet and now I have less problems. I don't know if it was the chemicals in the tap water or what that was causing the probs. I do agree though that too cold of water is not good.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I often have a problem with liquids. Sometimes, I can drink a lot, but there are days where I can barely rinse my mouth to brush my teeth. Water, or any liquid, seems to occupy a lot of space inside of me without going where its needed. In the past seven or eight years, I have had about five migraine headaches, and this sensitivity to liquids was enhanced more than ever. At one point, I did throw up water (and maybe some acid, but no food). I'm not sure if there is a connection, but it seems that there are days that my body rejects water more than others. My mouth seems to feel too "wet." It feels like the direct opposite of that all-too-common side effect of many medicines.Before I felt IBS symptoms, I was drinking no water and lots of coffee for many months. I imagine that might have contributed to my problems, and I realized I had to drink more water. When I started taking milk of magnesia on a daily basis, I further realized the importance of water.Obviously, water needs vary from person to person. Larger people, those who lose a lot from IBS-D, sweating, illness, salt and electrolyte imbalances, and medications probably need more water.Drinking liquids on an empty stomach sometimes seemed uncomfortable to me, but if I ate something dry (like crackers, bread, dry cereal), it helped. It feels like the food absorbs some of the liquid and reduces the liquid volume.Other than that, the best advice I can give is to try to take small sips throughout the day. Drinking a lot all at once, without food, can lead to much discomfort. As mentioned above, try to find the temperature that is right for you. Also remember you get some water from your food, especially fruits and vegetables.


----------



## 18659 (May 16, 2005)

Yes, Actually the Water is making me feel better. If I drink too many soda's, or drink alcohol, Especailly Beer or wine coolers, I dont feel real good.


----------



## 13483 (May 21, 2005)

hi there... i thought i was alone with this one until i saw this posting... drinking water does make me feel nauseous on certain days... See, when my IBS-D started, I noticed that I always had a lot of liquid in my stomach. And I would freak out friends and family when i would move my stomach muscles around and they would hear the water sloshing around... it's a problem that my doctor is baffled by as well... i've told him that i have this weird liquid stomach feeling, i had an endoscopy, an upper gi, as well as a cat scan (lotsa fun!), and according to the tests there's nothing wrong with me... i noticed when i was put on amitriptyline, this sloshing went away, but i still have nausea.. it's kinda frustrating that i have no idea what this all means, since nothing abnormal is seen in the test results..







i guess i'm comforted that other people have this problem (i thought i was just a freak)!


----------



## 18920 (May 22, 2005)

Hmmm...I had never heard of anyone with IBS having problems with water. In fact, in a lot of the material that I have read, they suggest you drink more water if you have IBS because it aids digestion. A friend of my grandmother's has IBS and she started drinking the recommended 8 glasses of water a day and hasn't had nearly as many problems. I've tried to remember to drink more water, but with my busy schedule, I usually resort to low sugar soda or iced tea.


----------



## 15198 (May 19, 2005)

Hi --I am new to this site and my eyes flew open when I saw the post about water! Me Too!!! Water makes me sick to my stomach if it is to cold or if I drink to much of it..I am newly diagnosed with IBS_D even though I have had it most of my life,,Had my gall bladder out 18 months ago and ever since then it has become worse and is taking over my life! I read a post about calcium helping and will try that tomorrow..Immodium helps me the best. I want to ask if anyone ever has a problem with fainting or dizziness with diarreah? I was going to have a colonoscopy and the dr had me take 2 dulcolax tablets ( after being on liquids all day) and they were supposed to work overnight..well 1 hour after I took them I was in the bathroom and stomach cramps and some diarreah--almost all water! I passed out completely injuring my back.. My husband called the doctor and he said some people do faint with diarreah because they have such a "spastic colon" that things move super quickly. Has this ever happened to anyone? I was petrified! I have one other question--I am almost afraid to eat now..so I have been eating just enough to keep the proverbial bird alive..This morning I had 2 BM"S that were fine and then a third that was fast and almost all liquid..not diarreah more in the loose catagory..I have a hiatel hernia and gerd..does anyone know if these are connected to IBS symptoms? Sorry to be so long winded..Thanks for any help.


----------

